# Just not fair



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Life just isn't. Fact.

So just had the phonecall to tell me yet agoin that I'm a failure or rather my husband did, he cried. Poor man he could do so much better. I suppose I hadn't really got my hopes up even this time, but there's always that little glimmer of hope that maybe, just maybe good people do win sometimes. Well we didn't. Stupid, but I sort of thought we deserved it after evrything we've been through, but no. We're not rich enough to try again, well we would be if we remortgage the house but that seems foolish to say the least. 

Meanwhile I was just reading that someone dumped a newborn baby on a park bench. No regard for the fact it was freezing or that it could easily have been injured just dumped it. Can't help thinking why did that skank get to have a baby? why did she get to have the one thing in the world that we want and not give a damn? Poor baby could be here with us in a nice house, with a nice dog and a nice cat and live a nice life, but no the great universe decided that yet again Maisy deserves a big fat nothing.

So off we plod down the road to adoption, because we'd be damn good parents, let's just hope we don't get a big fat rejection on that too, because then I really do think the world would end.

Sorry for the me,me.me whine but that's where we are.

So as I say, it's just not fair.


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh maizy,

So sorry, I know how you feel.

The universe is a w****r...

I will not go again, as with immunes it would be over 10k. Am going to write to David Cameron when I get the time....

A month after my BFN I am still in a heep, the grief comes and goes.

You will get approved for adoption, just try to be nice to yourself for the time before you can apply.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Thankyou Kate. Just sitting here waiting for the bleeding to start   Just feel so awful, poor DH is devastated.


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Maisy

Oh honey you're not alone, I feel exactly the same - life is a   and its not damn fair.

I am a Police Officer and shift in shift out I deal with skanky, druggy alcoholics who seem to produce like rabbits!! How is that remotely possible let alone fair.  After my recent BFN I dealt with a female who was pregnant with her 2nd but she we couldn't lock her up as her newborn baby was methadone dependant & therefore needed breast feeding otherwise it would be ill.........I walked out in tears then screams.

Roodkate - thinking of you, I have a feeling I need immunes but not sure can afford them.

It's so damn unfair  

I wish you lovely ladies every success with whatever you decide

V xxxxx


----------



## Sarahhh (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Maisyz

You have just summed up exactly what I'm feeling. 48 hrs after I got the phone call I am really struggling. We have just pushed ourselves to the financial limit to have a DE cycle and I was so positive about it all and after we got the call on Wednesday I can't stop crying. Part of me feels so selfish as what did I really expect?  Quite honestly I didn't ever think I'd feel this bad. My poor man keeps finding me trying to hide my tears as I know this has killed him too.  And now I'm trying to motivate myself to get our the door for a night shift (I'm a police officer too VWilko so I'm right with you). God knows how I'm going to get through tonight.

Sorry Maisyz my intention was to write and offer you some support but here I am moaning about me. I suppose I'm trying to say that I understand exactly how you feel. 

Lots of love to all

Sx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi LAdies, Oh I know those feelings Maisyz. So peed off because my idiot of a cousin who doesnt work and whose wife doesnt work who have three kids with 'needs' which they cant be bothered meeting are thinking of having another kid. Well lets just say I wont be gracing them with my presence any time soon. Idiots!!! 
Some days I think it is just someones big evil joke. I am so sorry u are going through this. It is awful, I can only hope and keep my fingers crossed that yours and all the other ladies dreams come true some how some way. 
much love and sympathy x x x x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

massive hug maisyz


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sending you massive hugs Maisyz.    

Life really is unfair and cruel.  It's heartbreaking that good people cannot have children when there are so many nasty scumbags that pop them out at am alarming rate and then don't love and look after their children.

Take the time you need to grieve for your latest result but don't give up hope of being a mummy.  You will go on to adopt and you will give a child such a happy and loving childhood.

  
xxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Thankyou ladies, feeling quite overwhelmed by your kindness. Will reply better later as a bit of a Maisy muddle at the moment x


----------



## Squid (Apr 12, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run   my thought's are with you. Life's a


----------



## Rania82 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear, I also got my result back on the 12th april, my 4th fresh ivf it's still a blur. Were both broken


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hugs maisy.  Life is just not fair eh.  We have just had another bfn and it's completely crushed me.  The tears just keep coming.  This is such an impossible journey and so so hard.  Hoping all our dreams come true in time xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry Louise


----------

